# Guide Bushing Quality / Cost



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

I recently purchased a set of Harbor Freight PC style guide bushings for about $12. Prior to making the purchase I checked out some other sets and the prices varied quite a bit. Is there that big a difference in quality? The HF bushings worked fine. What would more $ have gotten me?


----------



## mimac (Dec 13, 2009)

A thinner wallet


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

mimac said:


> A thinner wallet


Thank You. I recently received a check from the HF class action lawsuit settlement so I gave some back and got a decent product as part of the deal.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The only real issue I can see is if they are not concentric which you could check with a caliper by measuring in 2 axes to see if they are the same. It wouldn't matter if the barrel is off center with the rim as you have to center them when you install them anyway.


----------

